# Müritz



## RaEma (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

In den kommenden Sommerferien sollte es eigentlich nach Schweden zum Angel gehen. Da mein Vater aufgrund des letzten Urlaubs (Schottland) keine Lust mehr hat so weit zu fahren, geht es dieses Jahr zur Müritz.
Die Müritz soll ja berühmt für die vielen Großfische sein. Jetzt habe ich aber nicht die Möglichkeit mit einem Boot die Untiefen weit draußen aufzusuchen.

Kann man auch vom Ufer relativ gut fangen, und  wenn ja, wo??

Wer war schonmal Dort?

Gibt vielleicht irgendwo so eine Art Guide?

Vielleicht noch ganz interessant: unser Haus ist in Röbel

Über jede Info bin ich dankbar,


>>RaEma<<


----------



## RaEma (24. Juni 2003)

ach ja,

es soll auf Barsch, Hecht und Zander gehen


----------



## Jirko (24. Juni 2003)

hallo raema,

klickst du hier gelangst du auf die homepage von manfred stolschewski, den "hechtpapst" von der müritz. er verleiht boote mit echoloten und gibt dir sehr gute tipps, wenn du auf der suche nach hotspots bist. habe selber mal ne tour bzw. ein boot bei ihm bestellt, diese viel aber bedauerlicherweise aufgrund des miserablen wetters (müritz war vereist) aus.

werde dieses vorhaben aber auf alle fälle nochmals im herbst in angriff nehmen. kannst ja mal berichten, wie es so war an der müritz.

auf alle fälle wünsche ich dir ein kräftiges petri heil #h


----------



## MaBe (24. Juni 2003)

Hi RaEma,
wir waren vor zwei Jahren für ein verlängertes Angelwochenende mit unserer Angelsportgruppe an der Müritz. Die Unterbringung und die Umgebung war 1A, aber vom Angeln waren wir alle enttäuscht! Wir hatten mehrere Boote gebucht und am ersten Tag einen Guide. Den hätten wir uns auch schenken können, mitten auf der Müritz sah man schon von weitem mehrere Boote liegen. Der Guide also mit uns dahin. Da lagen etwa 20 bis 25 Boote auf der Fläche eines Fussbalfeldes und auf jedem Boot 1-3 Mann am Angeln.  Das war wie Heringsangeln im Frühjahr, allerdings nicht von der Anzahl der Fische, sondern der Angler. Man muss dazu sagen, auf der Müritz darf man nur vom verankerten Boot aus angeln.
Nee, so hatten wir uns das an der "legendären" Müritz nicht vorgestellt. Wir haben uns dann in der Zeit ohne Guide etwas abseits der Hotspots gehalten, da hatte man etwas mehr Ruhe und es war mehr angeln als schlangestehen. Unsere Fänge waren zwar nicht so berauschend, die Abende in den Ferienhäusern umso mehr.
Hier findest du weitere Informationen, unter Angebote findest du auch ein Angelwochenende, das hatten wir gebucht. Ansonsten, wie gesagt, Unterbringung und die Landschaft sind wirklich sehr gut, das Angeln aber war nicht nach unserem Geschmack. Vielleicht sind wir aber auch mit falschen Erwartungen dahin gefahren.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo RaEma,

ich war schon mehrmals zum Wasserwandern mit dem Kanu im Bereich der Müritz. Bin meist von der Quelle in Kratzeburg bis über die Müritz hinaus gepaddelt. In der Müritz selbst habe ich nichts nennenswertes gefangen, in den angrenzenden Seen, die von der Havel durchflossen werden war es besser. Da habe ich einige ordentliche Aale erwischt. Die Müritz selbst halte ich vom Ufer aus für zu flach. Habe allerdings bisher nur auf der östlichen Seite geangelt. Eines muß ich allerdings sagen: Ich halte die Müritz mit dem Boot für sehr gefährlich. Ich bin 2 x mit dem Kanu bei schönem Wetter von Boek Richtung Waren gestartet u. hatte auf der Mitte meterhohe Wellen. Hatte nie wieder solche Angst. Ich denke wenn man ein Boot ausleiht sollte es schon ein ordentliches Teil sein.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Bitterling (24. Juni 2003)

Hi RaEma!
wenn Du von Land aus Angeln willst , kannst du es in Waren  an der Anlegestelle versuchen . Dort ist Barsch,Aal und Zander unterwegs. Habe selbst schon gute Fische gefangen.
Gruß Bitterling


----------



## RaEma (25. Juni 2003)

@Bitterling
danke fürden Tip (auch an die anderen)
werde es da mal probieren

Gruß,
>>RaEma<<


----------



## Fisherman1990 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

Hi RaEmadas passt ja gut denn ich wohne an der müritz .War heute mal wieder los auf einen turn mit meinen boot . Hab 4barsche von 25cm-35cm gefangen und einen kleinen hecht(der hecht ging aber wieder baden).Das alles habe ich geschleppt vor klink im flachen bei 2,5m.Wenn du noch paar tips brauchst oder hotspots dann frag mich den fisherman1990.MFG fisherman1990 petri heil und stramme schnüre


----------



## Pike-Piekser (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

Dat Thema ist schon 5Jahre alt, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich die Geschichte erledigt hat.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

Hallo pike -piekserja tut mir leid bin neu hier und habe themen gesucht wo ich mich anschließen kann um etwas über mein hausgewässer zu sagen .Das datum hab ich erst zu spät gesehen.MFG fisherman1990


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

Ist doch super, selbst wenn der Thread so lange stehen blieb.
Immerhin weiß man dann, wen man fragen kann, wenn man da mal hin will.


----------



## phill (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

wie ist denn die momentane Lage an der Müritz...was wird gefangen?

bin die letzten Ausfahrten immer nur auf dem Kölpin gewesen :q


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

Hi phill ja auf der müritz fang ich eigentlich gut .Außer Aal da läuft es dieses jahr gar nicht habe dieses jahr bloß 6 Aale und letztes jahr hatte ich im monat mai schon 12 Aale .Am besten läuft es auf barsch und hecht wie z.B. am Ostufer oder vor klink , so auf 2,5m.Ich war am 15.6 draußen hatte 2 Hechte von 65cm und 68cm und 5 Barsche von 25cm - 42cm. Wenn du noch paar tips brauchst dann frag einfach mich! MFG fisherman1990 Petri und stramme schnüre .


----------



## Zanderlui (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

@fisherman1990
petri heil!
das hört sich gut an ich habe auch gehört die möwenjagden gehen wihl sachte los in den tiefen die du erwähnt hast im kraut!!stimmt das???und auf was hast du deine fische gefangen?


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

Hi zanderlui Mensch, wohnst ja fast um die ecke hier .Ja das stimmt mit dem kraut habe die barsche und hechte aufn dam spinner gefangen 12g um es genau zu machen.Einige habe ich beim schleppen bekommen aber sonst nur geblinkert.  Ja und auf Aal stand ich vor klink im tiefen auf 20m die bekam ich auf wurm .Hab mal ne frage an dich hast du schon mal auf der müritz nen zander bekommen und wenn ja wann das letzte mal , denn ich hatte das glück noch nicht. MFG fisherman 1990 petri heil und stramme schnüre


----------



## Zanderlui (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

siehe benutzerbild!!!sechs pfund hat er gehabt!im frühjahr angel ich immer in röbel in der wünnow auf zander...
auf der außenmüritz habe ich aber auch noch kein bekommen wo es aber gute chancen gibt ist im herbst und winter in den wollbergen und in der ludorfer kuhle.und sonst wohl manchmal an einigen kanten aber die kenne ich denn auch wieder nicht so genau!


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

Schönes ding von zander. Respekt.Ja hast du denn nen boot auf der müritz oder bist du landangler. Da hinten in der ludorfer und rechliner ecke kenn ich mich nicht so aus .Denn so weit fahre ich nicht mit den boot raus . MFG fisherman1990


----------



## Zanderlui (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

ja habe einen angelkahn von 8.5m mit 5ps halt so ein typisches angelboot auf der müritz!habe mal ein bild ran gehängt vom zander den ich vor 3jahren fangen konnte in 60cm tiefen wasser mit köderfisch und pose....er war 80cm und 11pfund schwer


----------



## Lorenz (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

Hi


*ich kam grad eben von der Müritz zurück!

Unser Bootsverleih direkt an dem Ferienpark hat uns für die Woche die wir da waren keines der führerscheinfreien Boote gegeben #q
Wind zu stark,drohendes Gewitter usw. ... :c
*Das warf die ganze Planung durcheinander |uhoh:
Gefischt haben wir an der kleinen Müritz,Mirrower See,Müritzarm,Havel-Müritz-Kanal und Bolter Kanal!
Möwen haben wir auch jagen sehen (kleine Müritz und am Müritzarm).

Ein paar Hecht ~60cm,einige kleine Barsche,ein paar Rotaugen,ein paar schöne Brassen und eine schöne Rotfeder auf Spinner (gefangen vom treibenden Kanu auf Sicht) :q








Ich glaub wir hatten auch mal Fische auf dem Leihecholot!? Ich hab mit Echoloten noch keine parktische Erfahrung,kann das gesehene also nicht wirklich deuten...


----------



## Zanderlui (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

zu dem echolot bild:

also das sieht nach fisch aus aber da es soviele sicheln oder flecken besser gesagt sind sieht es nach plötzen oder brassen aus in einem schwarm!

und zu dem kein boot bekommen:

ganz einfach gesagt:war genau richtig das ihr keins bekommen habt!
denn der vermieter verpflichtet sich ja auch zu etwas wenn er euch bei wind und gewitter gefahr das boot gibt!!!denn es ist schon genug passiert mit den urlaubern sage ich mal die dann denken es ist ein see hier passiert nix-aber die müritz ist nun mal nicht nur groß-sondern riesen groß und die wellen bei plötzlich aufkommenden wind oder sturm nicht zu verachten!!!und mit einem führerschein freiem boot kann es sehr gefährlich wwerden wenn man nicht aufpasst und sich nicht auskennt!!!


----------



## Fisherman1990 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Müritz*

Moin , also da gebe ich Zanderlui recht denn wenn da mal richtig wind aufkommt dann können die wellen bis 1m hoch werden und das ist kein spaß!Habe auch schon so etwas miterlebt und zum glück habe ich auf der müritz ein boot mit einen starken motor ( also mit führerschein) das ich denn schnell vom wasser bin oder an land .MFG fisherman1990


----------



## schneidermann (4. März 2009)

*AW: Müritz*

Moin erstmal,

da ich wahrscheinlich Ende Juni an die Müritz fahre, wollte ich auch mal fragen, wo man denn gut von Land aus fangen kann. Habe leider nur einen Tag zum Fischen:c , da die Familie mitkommt. Unser Hotel ist in Waren. Hab oben schon gelesen, dass man dort gut an einer Anlegestelle fischen kann.
Könnt Ihr mir sonst noch gute Stellen verraten? Bin dankbar für jeden Tip.

Der Schneidermann


----------



## didi0405 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Müritz*



schneidermann schrieb:


> Moin erstmal,
> 
> da ich wahrscheinlich Ende Juni an die Müritz fahre, wollte ich auch mal fragen, wo man denn gut von Land aus fangen kann. Habe leider nur einen Tag zum Fischen:c , da die Familie mitkommt. Unser Hotel ist in Waren. Hab oben schon gelesen, dass man dort gut an einer Anlegestelle fischen kann.
> Könnt Ihr mir sonst noch gute Stellen verraten? Bin dankbar für jeden Tip.
> ...


 schau mal hier *Aktuelles von der Müritz(größten Binnensee Deutschlands!)* das ist die angesagte seite


----------



## schneidermann (5. März 2009)

*AW: Müritz*

Danke Didi,
hab ich prompt gemacht.

Schneidermann


----------

